
Why We Need to Confront the Billionaires’ Paradise - joeyespo
http://billmoyers.com/story/need-confront-billionaires-paradise/
======
jimmywanger
FTA:

> The ICIJ’s Panama Papers revealed that many people are using illegal means
> to avoiding taxation.

> The Paradise Papers reveal something equally important: how billionaires and
> corporations can evade taxation — and public scrutiny of their wealth —
> through legal means.

These are consecutive sentences. Which is it?

~~~
hkmurakami
Both.

~~~
jimmywanger
So the solution to loopholes in laws is to pass more laws?

Re: illegal tax evasion, yes that should be prosecuted. However, when Amazon
didn't charge state income tax, I sure didn't go out of my way to pay the
government.

